# Ecrans de veille et écrans de veille de l'iMac 24"



## deuphor (10 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens de télécharger des écrans de veille au format .qtz.sit Comment et dans quel dossier de mon iMac les installer pour qu'ils fonctionnent normalement ? Merci.


----------



## pjak (10 Octobre 2006)

il faut deja décompresser le fichier, avec stuffit par exemple... puis il te suffira de cliquer sur le fichier .qtz, il te l'installera tout seul


----------



## deuphor (10 Octobre 2006)

Génial, cela fonctionne ! Nouvel utilisateur d'un mac, je ne connaissais pas Stuffix... Encore merci


----------

